

Alcatraz - Xcode package manager - mneorr
http://mneorr.github.com/Alcatraz

======
SmileyKeith
The plugin system for Xcode is definitely opaque. This is a fantastic fix for
that.

------
dmishe
Is there a manual on writing plugins somewhere?

~~~
mneorr
There is a template called Xcode-Plugin-Template. Install Alcatraz, install
the template, and you're good to go :)

The template will set your new plugin up, so you'll be ready to start coding.

One IMPORTANT downside is that Xcode doesn't support ARC, so you'll want to
write -retain, -release, -autorelease

------
colinta
Aw heck yeah! Xcode never looked so good!

------
budidino
Awesome! I'll give it a shot.

